# Police find 216 pounds of marijuana in I-5 traffic stop



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

MEDFORD, Ore. (AP)  A drug-sniffing dog led state police to more than 200 pounds of marijuana in the bed of a pickup truck after it was stopped on Interstate 5.

The seizure Sunday afternoon of 216 pound of compressed marijuana in nine garbage bags was valued at about $150,000.

This is the largest in this area, but its just a small portion of what moves up I-5 daily, said Senior Trooper Bill Matson.

Trooper Brandon Boice stopped a white 2006 Honda Ridgeline for unspecified traffic violations while it was driving north on I-5 near Gold Hill, according to police records.

Matson said the driver refused Boices request to search the vehicle, so he called in a drug-sniffing dog named Beepers. The dog gave signs that drugs were present, giving them probable cause to search the vehicle, Matson said. The troopers found the garbage bags of marijuana in the covered bed of the pickup.

We could not have made this bust without the dog, Detective Dave Beck said.

The driver, whose name was not released, was allowed to go after being questioned. But the investigation is continuing, Matson said.

Beepers, a 9-year-old Labrador, was the only drug dog working for Oregon State Police in 2004 and is now one of five around the state.

State police said the largest seizure in the state during a traffic stop was 323 pounds found near Salem in April 2005.


----------



## rasta (Jun 9, 2006)

i hate that they use dogs,to do there dirty work(bastards)


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 9, 2006)

Somethings hinkey here.

Valued at less than $700.00/lb?

Driver released?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 9, 2006)

I was thinking the same, it must have been Mex. As far as the driver, I don't know.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 9, 2006)

woah... lol thats alot of WEED... ahhh

Thanxx ldy!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2006)

*Damn it just makes me sick to my stomache knowing that all that weed is going to be burned and not in my bong.  *


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 10, 2006)

Yea that sucks


----------



## Hick (Jun 10, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn it just makes me sick to my stomache knowing that all that weed is going to be burned and not in my bong.  *


yep...bet they all stand around the incinerator before heading off to the donut shop..


----------



## Mutt (Jun 10, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> Trooper Brandon Boice stopped a white 2006 Honda Ridgeline for unspecified traffic violations


 
Ok, besides being busted for weed. What is this "unspecified" traffic violation?
That is **. See there they can pull you over for anything now. This is what is pissing me off about the way our system is heading.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 10, 2006)

Our system is screwed, look how America is screwing the MP3.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 10, 2006)

I would trade an "unspecified traffic violation" in exchange for walking away from that bust.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 10, 2006)

Do they actually burn it??  And where...


----------



## Insane (Jun 11, 2006)

Devilweed said:
			
		

> Do they actually burn it?? And where...


 
And where? Wouldn't we all like to know? lol


----------



## Inmediusre (Jun 11, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Ok, besides being busted for weed. What is this "unspecified" traffic violation?
> That is **. See there they can pull you over for anything now. This is what is pissing me off about the way our system is heading.


 
Got pulled over the other day when I accidently down shifted into second from third gear, instead of going to fourth.

Bastards.

Luckily he didn't find the kilo of hookers in my trunk.


----------

